# Hello :)



## fancyfuzzmice (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm 22 and from BC Canada. I currently have 5 mice and am interested in showing but I haven't been able to find any info for Canadians (only UK and US) If anyone can direct me where to look that would be great! <3


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya.............


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello, i'm sure someone will be able to help you


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

